# Apache trouble with mod_auth_mysql



## jokibear (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello,

I'm using 9.0-CURRENT and after installing some PHP modules, my Apache doesn't start up anymore.

After installing it again I get this error message when trying to start it:


```
/usr/local/sbin/apachectl start
Syntax error on line 26 of /usr/local/etc/apache22/Includes/awstats.conf:
Invalid command 'AuthMYSQLEnable', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
```

Trying to add the missing module ended up like this:


```
[root@mail /usr/ports/www/mod_auth_mysql]# make config
===> No options to configure
[root@mail /usr/ports/www/mod_auth_mysql]# make clean install
===>  Cleaning for mod_auth_mysql-3.2_1
===>  mod_auth_mysql-3.2_1 : Error from bsd.apache.mk. Illegal use of USE_APACHE ( 13 ).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/mod_auth_mysql.
```

Unfortunately I couldn't find anything on the web that would help me, do you maybe have any idea?

Thanks you!

jokibear


----------



## SirDice (Oct 16, 2012)

The port you're trying to install is for Apache 1.3.x. 

Rebuild devel/apr1 and enable MYSQL.


----------

